# External socket



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

I have broken the cover from the external 240 v socket, can anyone point me in the right direction of a new one.

Thanks Charlie

(edit) Sorry I should have added that it is a 240 v feed from the van, not the EHU connection


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

>>TRY HERE<< - I don't know about the price though 8O 8O


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I think you will struggle to find a replacement cover. Probably have to buy a whole new socket assembly.


Trevor


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

They are not cheap, but try here : Click


----------

